# Fishfone



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Wonder if anyone has any info on attached R/T coastal/trawler transmitter and receiver..
Comparing today's radios with zero mechanical moving parts the mechanism behind the receiver dial/speaker combo must be a work of art !


----------

